# Need DOCK/DECK Hand



## capt.matt (Aug 20, 2005)

:texasflagGalveston, Tx . Help wanted, Young man to help on Large Sport Fisher for boat maintenance and boat washer . Could develop into full time mate job. Requires that you must live in Galveston area. Will be very busy next 4 months. Contact me with PM. Thanks


----------

